# Clean Alfa GT engine bay



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Did my wife's car yesterday inc the engine bay

Autoglym Engine & Machine Cleaner, 1:9 Powermax through my Karcher & Supersheen coating afterwards. 

Pleased with the results. Looked a treat with our other two at Coventry today


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

Great to see a GT with that iconic engine fitted rather than a cooking twin spark or diesel!


----------



## Bender (May 20, 2011)

Looks Greate. :thumb:


----------



## Daz118 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good, I'm actually an Alfa master tech and I can say nothing pleases me more than seeing the v6 intake trumpets polished up how they should be! Nearly every v6 I see they are all rusted an it's a shame. 

Btw this engine may be gone for now but I was on a training course recently and there was talk of it coming back and running the multiair technology, that would be some engine!

Top work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

What you talking about?!?!? That's not an engine, it's a heart and soul. Stunning piece of Italian passion right there. Hope you enjoy every minute. Even my old 156 2.0 T.Spark was a lovely engine. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. The GT is my wife's - she loves it. Standard apart from a LSD (Q2 then more recently a Quaife) but soon to get a Wizard stainless cat back exhaust

The Brera is mine. V6 too but not the Busso. Great engine nonetheless.

We share the Spider


----------

